# David Feintuch's Seafort Saga



## zorcarepublic (May 26, 2005)

Having been recommended by a fellow forum member on another forum, I decided to read the books of the Seafort saga.

I tend to read either space combat novels (a la Weber, Drake) or comedy (a la Holt, Pratchett), and the Seafort saga fits in with the first category. So, therefore, I expected a reasonably good read.

It wasn't.

Now, don't get me wrong, the writer had talent--otherwise, his book wouldn't have been published. I just think he's writing in the wrong genre. His best genre might be writing about the ordinary sailors life in the 17th century.

The basic premise of the saga was that a sudden shift in attitudes led to the 'crushing' of the teen revolt, and that the Church came back into popularity. Its an interesting angle, but the punishments seem to be protrayed far too much--sometimes it read more like a SM novel than sci-fi...

All I can say is that I wasn't too keen on it. It must be an acquired taste, one which I have no intention of acquiring.


----------



## marv335 (May 26, 2005)

i quite enjoyed the seafort saga. i found the main characters struggle for acceptance to be well portrayed. the way that nick seaforth was a hero despite himself. doing what needed to be done and then suffering for it. a real tragic hero, his flaw being that he feels guilt over the things he is forced to do.


----------



## Cuddles (Jan 22, 2006)

I enjoyed the first two books but found the third a struggle to get through. I felt that the impetus had been lost and whilst Feintuch crafted a detailed & unique militia of his 'world', almost reminiscient of Horatio Hornblower's navy, to be honest, I think the Honor Harrington (David Weber) series of novels make for better reading.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 10, 2022)

Apologies for the necropost, but I've been enjoying reading back through old reviews. Interesting to revisit old Chrons members that no longer appear on the boards. Besides, i think it's good to talk about old books too.

I remember reading the Seafort sage and enjoying them a lot at the time. I did struggle with the way that the author portrayed Seafort's guilt. It was a little too much and it became a big part of his characterisation throughout the series.

I also find the books with cadets or children elevated to captain-hood a little too unbelievable. (although I'll confess to reading a few of them.)


----------

